# Anyone know how to get cat urine out of furniture?



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Well one of my cats or more then one thought it would be a great idea to piss all over the couch. I think one started and a few followed cause of the smell. I tried urine off from a pet store with no luck. I am suppose to get some enzyme stuff from my uncle, but getting a hold of him is looking to be next to impossible. He cleaned up after dead bodies and stuff so he must have some great stuff. Does anyone know how to get this stuff or where I can get it? Anyone have ANY ideas? I have ultra suede chocolate brown couches and I know it has gone far down. I want to puke in my own house. I have no idea how my husband can even sit on that couch.*


----------



## shelltoes (Oct 11, 2010)

Wet the area with a solution of 50% white vinegar and 50% water. Make sure you use enough of the solution to penetrate the fibers deep down. 
After the vinegar treatment dry off the couch as much as possible. You can assist drying by blotting with paper towels as described above. If you own a wet/dry vacuum use that to remove excess moisture. Then I used Oxy-clean and saturated the cushion and again soaked the excess up. Worked well for me when my cat got a bladder infection and decided to wizz on my couch..:lol:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

craigslist a new couch! or if you watch Seinfeld, just turn the cushion over! lol Sorry man i really dont have anything useful to say... i just had to comment when i read the title. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Ok I was just about to do the vinegar but I thought it was 1 part to 2 parts water. Yes a have a small green machine. Ok I will go out and get some of that oxy stuff. It is very embarrassing when people come over now. I can't get new couches and the cushions are not removable.*


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I use natures Miracle. It works great for me. Have used it with cat piss and the ferrets bedding. They have special cat urine one. You can buy it at pet smart.
Index - Nature's Miracle


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

Check out this recipe. It has worked wonders for me in the past. I had a cat that leaked constantly (birth defect) and it soaked into the wood of the cat post. I soaked it with the solution, left it outside to dry and 5 years later I still have the cat post in my house without any smell.

However... I cannot emphasize enough that you need to check if it will discolour what you're using it on.

You didn't say whether they were couch cushions with removable covers. If they are (which would be perfect) then you would remove the covers, soak the foam and let it air dry. If there are no cushions then I would check to see if it will discolour in a hidden spot before doing the entire couch.

brindleweb.com :: View topic - pet odours/stains


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Thats one of the magor problems, the cushions DO NOT come off. If they did it wouldn't be as bad as it is. I am almost to the point where I am going to cut the cushions off and have to make new ones some how. They are chocolate brown altra suede. I would rather lose the color and get rid of the smell, then I can just put a banket on it. Not that I should be doing any of this. Not sure if it was the one that came into heat, or the 15 year old, but once one did it, I saw at leat two others peeing on it cause of the smell.*


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

Sadly cats do that. It's the same when they scratch your furniture - it's scent marking and each one comes by and says "Oh no, this is MINE, not yours." Stupid cats :lol:

Try a small spot and see what happens. I know there is nothing worse than cat pee. Even if just one peed on your couch it's going to smell up the whole house, especially if it was the old one. As they get older they take in less water and their urine is much stronger.

In the mean time you have to break them of the habit they just picked up. Try putting plastic on the couch - such as cutting up garbage bags and placing them on the couch. See what their reaction is (do they like the feel of plastic on their feet or not). If they don't they'll stay off the couch and it will break their new learned habit of peeing.

The other thing I would suggest is taking a look at your cats. If they have never done this before there is usually a reason for it. This is how they try to tell you things are wrong. If a cat normally goes in the litter box it takes a lot for them not to. Maybe they feel it's too dirty for their liking. Maybe there is something medically wrong (bladder infection, crystals) that they have associated pain with peeing in the litter box. There are so many reasons.

Right now I have a young cat that, from day one, has peed all over my house. He's just mental and there is nothing "wrong". I have a 16 year old cat that has just started peeing on my counters. Because he has always peed in his litter box I KNOW something is wrong with him. Now, with him it's dementia so there's nothing I can do but clean it up because he doesn't have many days left. If it is your older one it could be the same problem. You just have to watch them and see what you can find out.

Good luck. Nothing worse than cat urine on a nice warm day smelling up your house!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

my male did that to my couch and it turned out I had neglected his litterbox


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*It could have started with a dirty litter, did it once then it just kept happening cause the smell never got out. I have 5 cats and 3 litters. I am looking for another covered litter for free if anyone has one they don't want or need. I am making sure that all litters are cleaned daily. I think one was in heat and did it or that the kitten got separation anxiety and did it. Both girls, never seen either of the males on there. Caught the kitten doing it and the mother. My mom thinks it's because we kept 2 of the kittens from her litter. I will be putting plastic over them after I get them cleaned to teach them not to go on there. We will just have to remember to put it on everytime we aren't home.*


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> I use natures Miracle. It works great for me. Have used it with cat piss and the ferrets bedding. They have special cat urine one. You can buy it at pet smart.
> Index - Nature's Miracle


*Where do you buy it from? I went to a pet store but they didn't have this one, just the urine off.*


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine at petsmart on granview Hw. I have also seen just the advanced odor control at Tysol. 
I use the advanced and regular, used the cat urine on once.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed's also sells this, but I bought some big jugs of it online when I was needing it a while back.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Well now I need to figure out which one is the best for my situation.*

Dogs, Cats, Small Animals - Product Reviews - Nature's Miracle

*Do they only sell one at pet smart or pet stores?*


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 19, 2011)

*cat piss*

Nature's Miracle !


----------

